# 5 Minute Maintenance Check / Avid BB7's



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Last night while cleaning the ECDM from the last ride which had us get caught in a violent rain storm, I noticed the rear brakes felt odd at the lever.

Initially I wrote it off as grit and pad wear, but once clean the rear brake was very soft feeling.

A short bit of troubleshooting indicated the actuating arm was slightly loose on the torque shaft that applies pressure to the outboard brake pad.

Not sure of what was actually causing the soft lever, but definitely at the caliper, I accomplished some easy minor disassembly.

The outboard pad adjuster knob was removed with a small screwdriver. Beneath this is the nut that secures the arm to the torque shaft. This ultimately was the problem as it had loosened. I did remove the entire arm and return spring, but this was not needed.

So, if you run Avid BB7's, it may not hurt to pop off the red outboard knob, and using a socket, check the security of the nut.

To prevent damage to the cable or lever while tightening, insert a well fitting Allen wrench into the cable clamping bolt, slightly actuate the arm via the Allen wrench while checking the nut for security.

PK


----------



## dr.mediocre (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks. I ran in to this same issue tonight. This did the trick.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

good to know :thumbsup:


----------

